# Renting apartment in Dublin city- Is there none?



## MarySmyth (25 Oct 2011)

Friend's son is a young professional from the country- looking to rent an apartment near city - southside near his work. Tells us its very hard to find- can this be true?


----------



## elcato (25 Oct 2011)

Why not look up daft.ie and enter the area and see for yourself what the supply is ? I would imagine that there are plenty of properties for rent but parhaps the person is thinking they should get it for next to nothing.


----------



## onq (25 Oct 2011)

I advised a Facebook friend on this only this morning.

It really depends on the part of the question you haven't asked yet.

The rent your friend's son is willing to pay for his accommodation in South Dublin City.


----------



## Slim (25 Oct 2011)

MarySmyth said:


> Friend's son is a young professional from the country- looking to rent an apartment near city - southside near his work. Tells us its very hard to find- can this be true?


 
My niece just took on a 2 bed at Grand Canal Dock, €1,500 pm, as far as I know. Got it through daft.ie and rent.ie


----------



## MarySmyth (25 Oct 2011)

*Renting - Dublin 2/ 4/ 6*

Rent they are looking to pay is c. 700 for 1 bed


----------



## donee (25 Oct 2011)

Here's 2 http://www.daft.ie/searchrental.daft?id=1110709 http://www.daft.ie/searchrental.daft?id=1067908


----------



## MrEBear (25 Oct 2011)

Having been in his position myself only two months ago, I would advise he widen his search a little and maybe look at places just outside the CC or on a bus route that would leave him off close to work.

I noticed that the price of rent in the CC seems to be a bit excessive. I managed to get a place in Finglas in a gated estate for €750pm and it's just around the corner from the bus stop

Good luck to him in his search. Bear


----------



## onq (25 Oct 2011)

The place I advised on is a one year lease rental at €1900 a month.

This is a different sector of the market but there are only two available to rent.

So its true to say that there are still not "plenty" to choose from even at that price.


----------



## millieforbes (25 Oct 2011)

MarySmyth said:


> Rent they are looking to pay is c. 700 for 1 bed



Seems a little on the low side for the areas they are looking at, Dublin 1 or 3 might be a better bet


----------



## HMC (25 Oct 2011)

A friend of mine recently rented a one-bed basement flat in D2 for €1,100 a month. Admittedly in a Georgian building...


----------



## oldnick (25 Oct 2011)

I rent out apts in central Dublin and would be amazed if one could rent out a decent one bedroom apt in a good to reasonable area of 2,4 or even 6 for 700 euros.

That's almost the same for good/convenient parts of 1, 7, 8 and 14 -though with a bit of walking from facilitiesthey may get something nice in those areas.

If you mean ONE tenant then he'd do better to grab a studio (basically a bedsit -bedroom with tiny kitchen and loo facilities but no living area)  from between 500-700.
Better still, he should look at the" sharing "sections of the letting websites. He could share a nice two bedroomed apt with someone for anything from 450 upwards.

But if there's TWO of them they obviously need a one bedroomed apt and I refer to opening sentence -so they must search further afield or spend a couple hundred extra.

Slightly off -topic. i note in todays news that Dublin apts sales price have fallen by 60% in last four years -including 19% in the last year. But  I am now charging only 10-20%  less rent than 2006 prices and have increased the rent from a  year ago.
At this rate Dublin rents will soon be back to 2006 levels.

It's a mad situation where apt sales prices are falling yet the rents are increasing.
Average pre-tax nett yield should exceed 8% in convenient rental areas. Not bad.
Maybe your friend should buy a small centrally located apt ????


----------



## dereko1969 (25 Oct 2011)

MarySmyth said:


> Friend's son is *a young professional* from the country- looking to rent an apartment near city - southside near his work. Tells us its very hard to find- can this be true?


 
Sorry for going off-topic, but I hate this phrase, none of us are working for free!

On topic, €700 is very low for a one-bed. It's flats or nothing really at that rate and they can vary hugely in quality.

As pointed out, house share or looking further afield with good public transport links to his place of work is the solution.


----------



## ClubMan (25 Oct 2011)

oldnick said:


> I rent out apts in central Dublin and would be  amazed if one could rent out a decent one bedroom apt in a good to  reasonable area of 2,4 or even 6 for 700 euros.
> 
> That's almost the same for good/convenient parts of 1, 7, 8 and 14  -though with a bit of walking from facilitiesthey may get something nice  in those areas.


I've been paying €650 p.m. for a modern/decent one bed apartment in _Phibsboro _for the past year.


----------



## dereko1969 (25 Oct 2011)

Apartment or Flat?


----------



## onq (25 Oct 2011)

dereko1969 said:


> Sorry for going off-topic, but I hate this phrase, none of us are working for free!



Tell that to those on "internships".


----------



## ClubMan (25 Oct 2011)

dereko1969 said:


> Apartment or Flat?


Apartment - if by flat you mean a house split into units?


----------



## MarySmyth (25 Oct 2011)

*Renting*

Thank you for all feedback- not looking to become a specialist in this area! But just would like to be able to give some guidance- to be honest- i can't see any difference between north/ south side- provided its close to work! Maybe he's looking in wrong places- as when he goes visit apartments- places are mobbed and always gone! 

So if anyone can PM me contacts would be great- it's nice to be nice!


----------



## millieforbes (25 Oct 2011)

MarySmyth said:


> just would like to be able to give some guidance- to be honest- i can't see any difference between north/ south side- provided its close to work! Maybe he's looking in wrong places- as when he goes visit apartments- places are mobbed and always gone!



Where is he getting the info? Comments about places being mobbed really takes me back to student days and replying to ads in the Herald... He may have more luck if he registers with an agency eg Hooke McDonald, Madden, DNG etc. typically the agents work for the landlord so there are no fees to the tenant, this might be the easiest option to get a better feel for where he should be looking and take some of the pain out of the process

Do you know where his work is located? This might help people make more specific recommendations


----------



## MarySmyth (25 Oct 2011)

*Renting*

Working for financial services in D2- think harcourt street.


----------



## ClubMan (25 Oct 2011)

The guy is a professional working in financial services but can't manage to find himself a place to live without his mammy's friend's help? Strange...


----------



## becky (26 Oct 2011)

ClubMan said:


> The guy is a professional working in financial services but can't manage to find himself a place to live without his mammy's friend's help? Strange...



I use to work in recruitment and use to hate when the mammies rang looking for jobs for their sons.  We coined the phrase some sons do have 'em.

One guy who was working in the UK sent his application in late twice, another application was lost in the post.  

He finally got an interview but missed his flight.  

His mother always blamed me.  Why was I so strict with deadlines?  Did I not realise he was working hard everyday.

Who exactly lost her son's application form, because An Post didn't have it so I must have mislaid it.

Why couldn't the interview board reconvene another day?


----------



## dereko1969 (26 Oct 2011)

onq said:


> Tell that to those on "internships".


 
I was going to include that in parentheses but thought no-one could be that pedantic, I guessed wrong 

OP if he's working in Harcourt Street then anywhere on the Luas Green line would be good maybe Milltown or Dundrum? Though he could also check Terenure/Harolds X/Templeogue as their bus routes go near to Harcourt St.


----------



## mf1 (26 Oct 2011)

I have this theory..............

A lot of them have never had to do anything for themselves, they just don't get that, someone else ( usually Mummy) has always done everything. I see it with younger colleagues all the time. As an older member of the  profession, I have no problem helping out or assisting any of my colleagues but I absolutely draw the line at doing their work for them! I can still recall a colleague being somewhat miffed that I would not draft something for them ( it was their function, for their client etc.,etc) and when I asked why should I, they explained that since I already knew what I was doing that it would make life a great deal easier for all concerned! Primarily themselves. 

mf


----------



## oldnick (26 Oct 2011)

I cant imagine that the OP would now want to have anything to do with this thread following some of the preceding off-topic  comments. 

Maybe AAM should put in the guidelines that no adult should seek help for their (or friends) offspring.


----------

